

… And I Show You How Deep the Rabbit Hole Goes - rndn
http://slatestarcodex.com/2015/06/02/and-i-show-you-how-deep-the-rabbit-hole-goes/

======
angersock
For the curious, it's a fiction story about folks that eat pills granting
super powers, and the ensuing comedy.

